#ubuntu-java 2006-09-05
<killy_> hi
<pip> anyone free now ?
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-06
<fuoco> hi, is there some way to get java plugin in firefox with just open source components?
<fuoco> i found gcjwebplugin but is that what i'm looking for ?
<radone> Sound in JAVA (1.5, sun) doesnt work (in my Ubuntu does - ALSA). Please, could anyone give me some points?
<fuoco> hi, does gcjwebplugin work in dapper ?
<doko> no
<fuoco> will it work in edgy then ?
<fuoco> what is the problem with it actually ?
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-08
<alcor_yy> hi
<alcor_yy> dubuntu@dubuntu:~$ java
<alcor_yy> Error: could not find libjava.so
<alcor_yy> Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.
<alcor_yy> what wrong?
<alcor_yy> ChanServ 
<alcor_yy> ChanServ r u here
<alcor_yy> hello
<alcor_yy> help
<alcor_yy> help ma
<alcor_yy> help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-09
<Loco_Ver> hola
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-03
<curado> hi.. anyone already made some tests with icedtea and jboss?
<curado> does it work well?
<sneharajr> can u pls tel any good java debugger 
<AfC> sneharajr: In general, you will find that people respond better to complete sentences.
<AfC> sneharajr: to answer your question, there is a very good debugger built into Eclipse. I assume you know this already, so perhaps you are looking for something else?
<sneharajr> i want to check the memory leak on my java application 
<sneharajr> for that i need a debuger tool 
<AfC> sneharajr: No, you need a profiling tool
<sneharajr> which one should i use 
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-04
<pwnguin> is there a difference between gcj and sun java in gutsy?
<elekis> hi all
<elekis> I try to install java 6 under ubuntu gibbon but it's seems the package brocken
<elekis> have you any idea on how to ?
<deadwill> can you show me the error?
<elekis> Impossible de rcuprer http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-jre_6-02-1ubuntu1_all.deb  403 Resuming partial downloads not allowed
<deadwill> please do
<deadwill> apt-get update
<deadwill> and then try to install again
<elekis> same thing
<deadwill> well
<deadwill> looks like a problem with your mirror
<deadwill> hmm
<elekis> and if I try with fix-missing argument, he stop with the security mirror (about 87% )
<deadwill> is working here.
<elekis> Impossible de rcuprer http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<deadwill> please change this
<deadwill> it's wrong
<deadwill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<deadwill> paste your sources.list there
<elekis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36324/
<deadwill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36326/
<deadwill> use this instead
<elekis> thanks, I try
<deadwill> np
<elekis> same prob
<deadwill> did you run apt-get update again?
<elekis> yep apt-get upgrade and apt-get update
<deadwill> nope.
<deadwill> run apt-get update first
<deadwill> you should wait until he finishes
<deadwill> and then run upgrade
<elekis> that's what I ve made but ... same error
<deadwill> hmm
<deadwill> try apt-get clean
<elekis> that's seems to work (he download) 
<elekis> thanks
<deadwill> np ;)
<elekis> 80% [Attente des fichiers d'en-tte]  
<elekis> it's blocked ?
<elekis> youhou, all is good
<elekis> thanks a lot
<ron__> I can't load eclipse  or sun's designer
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-05
<Nickem> Can I get advise on installing packages from Sun like SDK, Net Beans, Java 3D?
<man-di> aptitude install ...
<man-di> gone
<man-di> people are too impatient
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-06
<pteague> how do i get tomcat5.5 to start on ubuntu?
<hagabaka> i installed the package libaxis-java, but it doesn't seem to include some files which AXIS should have, like tomcat/webapps/axis/*. is there another package that provides it?
<vil> hi hagabaka
<hagabaka> hi
<vil> I don't think so
<hagabaka> so i should install axis from tarball?
<vil> you can try to look up a particular file using the package searching tool at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<vil> if you don't find it there, pls write a bug report against the package at http:/launchpad.net and / or bugs.debian.org
<vil> http://launchpad.net and / or http://bugs.debian.org
<hagabaka> well i'm not familiar with packaging or axis itself. i just need to install it for a class project :/
<hagabaka> i don't know how to write the bug report or if it would be a bug
<vil> ok, the libaxis-java provides ujst the basic axis library, which you can use with tomcat by setting the classpath properly
<vil> it does not contain the exaples "tomcat/webapps/axis"...
<vil> if you need them, pls file the bug
<vil> using launchpad is really easy
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-07
<Linukka> hi
<hagabaka> it seems that i have to add each .jar file in /usr/share/java/ to the class path for them to be locatable by java. is there an automatic way to do it?
<jstansel_> hagabaka: there are ant tasks and other methods that might help you
<hagabaka> i'm just using the java command
<jstansel_> is it a programming question, or something for deb packaging?
<hagabaka> it's about running java programs on Ubuntu I guess. since the java libraries are all installed to /usr/share/java, i thought there was a some way to autoamtically find them there
<jstansel_> a packaged program would probably either use a script or a specialized classloader
<jstansel_> it's also possible for a jar to specify other jars that it depends on, but I think the feature must not be specified or implemented well, since no one seems to understand it or really be able to explain it
<hagabaka> well currently i just use -classpath `joinwith : /usr/share/java/*.jar` where joinwith is a script i wrote
<hagabaka> but it seems weird to require programs or users to do that
<jstansel_> I wonder if the java-common package has a similar script - seems like it would be useful
<hagabaka> i'd expected that at least one .jar installed from ubuntu package would automatically load its dependencies, but no, i have to explicitly list the dependent .jar files too
<man-di> you want to to explicitely put the jars you need on your classpath
<man-di> putting all automatically onto the classpath only causes problems
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-08
<youssef> Hello. Do you know which version of java will be probably shipped with Ubuntu 8.04?
<youssef> see you later
<fuoco> is there a way to get open source java plugin in firefox, that works in powerpc?
<man-di> you can try gcjwebplugin
<man-di> (or java-gcj-compat-plugin which is the same, just native for gcj)
<fuoco> there's quite a few different versions, how to choose?
<man-di> different versions?
<man-di> you mean available via apt?
<fuoco> yeah
<man-di> use the newest one if possible
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-09
<samuelbaizg> hello,anybody is using apahce CXF ?
<samuelbaizg> I have some questions about it , can you help me ?
<xhaker> Hi all :)
<xhaker> seems that eclipse was built ok on all archs but not on powerpc (and lpia)
<xhaker> about the powerpc FTBFS I think I might have found a solution, but I can't test it.. no powerpc hardware
<xhaker> man-di, doko if you're around would you care to discuss it with me?
<doko> xhaker: powerpc: you need to include -L/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/lib when linking
<xhaker> doko, wouldn't it be sufficient to include /usr/lib/gcj-4.2
<doko> xhaker: it's /usr/lib/gcj-4.2-80 iirc
<doko> yes, should work as well
<xhaker> http://pastebin.com/d74d6d15b
<xhaker> does that look ok to you?
<xhaker> I didn't know you were aware of the problem. I saw it failing to build on launchpad and decided to look it up
<doko> xhaker: hmm, lpia ... you need to convince eclipse that it treats lpia like i386 (don't pass the string lpia to the eclipse build, but the same thing which is passed for i386)
<doko> you could check in an lpia chroot
<doko> $ ls -ld /usr/lib/gcj-4.*
<doko> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep  1 17:42 /usr/lib/gcj-4.1-71
<doko> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep  3 19:07 /usr/lib/gcj-4.2-81
<doko> both paths are wrong and should be adjusted
<xhaker> doko, I've checked a previous build log that worked
<xhaker> it was /usr/lib/gcj-4.1 there
<xhaker> i thin
<doko> strange
<xhaker> k*
<doko> gutsy?
<doko> no shouldn't be
<xhaker> doko, maybe gutsy or debian unstable
<xhaker> feisty i mean
<doko> xhaker: but you do want to upload to gutsy, don't you?
<xhaker> yes.. to gutsy.. did the paths change in gutsy?
<doko> xhaker: please create a gutsy chroot and check. yes, they did change
<doko> sudo debootstrap --arch lpia gutsy /srv/chroot/gutsy-lpia  ... there's good documentaiton in the wiki
<xhaker> i'm confused with this gcj-4.1 vs gcj-4.2 also. the rules file seems to state gcj-4.1 the logs gcj-4.2.. maybe i'm just green in this field
<doko> no, I think nobody did update them yet =)
<xhaker> should it be 4.2 then?
<xhaker> in both debian unstable and gutsy?
<doko> yes
<xhaker> I may try this
<xhaker> -+      elif [ -d /usr/lib/gcj-4.1 ] ; then
<xhaker> -+              AWT_LIB_PATH=/usr/lib/gcj-4.1
<xhaker> ++      elif [ -d ${JAVA_HOME}/lib ] ; then
<xhaker> ++              AWT_LIB_PATH=${JAVA_HOME}/lib
<Creteil> hi all
<doko> xhaker: just keep the existing, and add the new directories
<doko> is JAVA_HOME set?
<xhaker> yes.
<Creteil> I have installed sun-java6-plugin-6-02-1ubuntu3 under gutsy but going to the official sun java tests, I have have a report saying 'Java Runtime Environment is not working on your system'
<Creteil> someone have an idea of the problem ?
<xhaker> doko, please check this http://pastebin.com/m3594d5e8
<doko> xhaker: really, really install a chroot and do a test build. I may overlook things as well ...
<xhaker> doko, my i386 machine is not so powerful.. only 512 ram and 1.4 pentium-m. and the other machine is amd64 
<xhaker> lots of paging building eclipse
<xhaker> i have to check if lpia bails ou at the beginning
<xhaker> if so.. i'll try to check if it goes
<doko> xhaker: you can install an lpia chroot on your amd64 as well
<doko> xhaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<xhaker> doko, can I? can I do a ppc chroot too?
<xhaker> i know.. that was dumb
<xhaker> :)
<doko> no, no ppc, but lpia is just an i386 variant
<doko> read the wiki, it should be clear
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-01
<linfenix> heee nadie habla por aki?
<dholbach> goooood morning!
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-02
<shadowmancer> Anyone home O.O
<APesch> How do I join ##java?
<APesch> Keeps saying I need to be identified?
<persia> APesch: /msg nickserv help
<APesch> I already registered and Identified with this username
<persia> No idea then.  Sorry.
<APesch> Alright, thanks
<lifeless> APesch: you haven't identified to nickserv
<APesch> Check again
<lifeless> APesch: you can tell, by typing '/whois apesch' and comparing with '/whois lifeless'
<APesch> I just reconnected to the server
<lifeless> APesch: connecting doesn't identify you, in fact, if you were identified, it unidentifies you
<APesch> Hey wait
<APesch> The nickserv responded that I was identified
<APesch> But it didn't actually identify me?
<APesch> What gives?
<APesch> I re-identified after I reconnected
<lifeless> well, you're not identified
<lifeless> I'd chat to a freenode staffer
<APesch> Alright, thanks
 * nDuff supposes that most of a week of delay is probably enough to make reposting his previous question less of a faux pas...
<nDuff> How is JAVA_HOME set in Ubuntu? Somewhere, libvirt-java's configure script is getting "/usr/lib/jvm/java" as the path to use for JAVA_HOME, regardless of what's set in the environment.
<nDuff> (creating a symlink from /usr/lib/jvm/java to my desired JRE *does* work around the issue, but seems somewhat less than optimal)
<lifeless> nDuff: no idea ?
<nDuff> huh. Oh, well -- at least I have a workaround. :)
<nDuff> lifeless, btw, how goes it?
<lifeless> pretty good
<lifeless> working up some review support stuff for bzr
<lifeless> have a huge merge is no use if you can't review it easily
<nDuff> *nod*; that might be interesting to see.
<lifeless> I'm taking a web2y approach - tagging content in the tree
<lifeless> calling it marks to avoid confusion with revision tags
 * nDuff has a new employer (Dell's SAAS division) now; his immediate team is using git, but having some compelling use cases for bzr might come in handy if there's a future opportunity to switch.
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> we do quite a bit with Dell :)
<nDuff> I've seen press releases and such to that effect, though the particular group (read: acquired startup) I'm in is currently a CentOS shop (a context in which Dell's Red Hat and Fedora engineering contacts are quite handy).
<nDuff> ...well, for the servers; internal desktops are largely Ubuntu, which is the context I'm here for.
<lifeless> nice :)
<nDuff> (officially lab machines, not supported by Dell IT... but arguably that's for the better, as it means we get root on our own workstations).
<dholbach> gooooood morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 8 minutes
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting starting now
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-05
<dholbach> gooood morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-07
<Kalith> buenas
<Kalith> algun canal de java en español?
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-31
<ccm> (names
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-05
<User968> hello all
<jjlee> Is there a java3d package available?  My problem: http://pastie.org/607005 environment: http://pastie.org/607002
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-06
<selckin> any links to current projects/bug lists maybe?
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-07
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I really need the sun version of the jre and jdk in Maverick. Is it possible?
<Trazz>  can anyone tell me what's going on with the javapc project here?
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-09
<AnAnt> LP #625790
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625790 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "OpenJDK needs to add gain control support (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 508)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625790
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-10
<surial> sudo apt-get -s install openjdk-6-jdk gives an impressive list of packages, lots of them related to graphics. I don't intend to ever use swing on this. Is there a way I can avoid installing half of X?
<persia> Not easily.  How much do you need the full JDK, and how much just a JRE?  default-jre-headless ought give you what you need for the latter.
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-09
<apetrescu> Are there any repositories or PPAs for sun-java7-jdk yet?
<apetrescu> (Rather than the OpenJDK 7?)
<apetrescu> Anyone?
#ubuntu-java 2012-09-06
<jaimani_almjz> hi
<jaimani_almjz> Im a beginner at java and would like to know if you could point me to some open source java projects with which i can learn real world java development ?
<jaimani_almjz> Thank you
#ubuntu-java 2013-09-06
<canros> good day
#ubuntu-java 2015-09-03
<doko> tdaitx, do you have any openjdk-7 patches pending?
<tdaitx> doko, yes, I do, just a sec, I'm checking the bug report, seems like I forgot to subscribe myself and the user has added new comments there
<tdaitx> doko, I need to run the same tests he did, my backport might have a regression
<tdaitx> for some reasons his results have SSLv3 enabled when it shouldn't be
<tdaitx> doko, how soon do you need them?
<doko> tdaitx, I prepared a debian upload, but we can apply it in the next upload too
<tdaitx> doko, ok, no need to wait for this patch, we can apply it in the next upload
#ubuntu-java 2018-09-08
<angelic> #java
